# Can you ID this Mbuna?



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Please help me identify this mbuna.... (The one with the stripes) Thanks so much!

http://i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag2 ... 7fb803.jpg


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Metriaclima "Elongatus" type, Maybe From Chailosi.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Not a Met. Chailosi.
Looks like one of the Cyno.(afra) zebroides, can't really pin a collection point on it after info is lost,.
Most like these : Likoma Island "red top", Chewere, "Chimate" or Chizumulu Island etc..


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks! I would like to breed it but not until I know I have the right females.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's some links from source i was looking at:
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Cynotilapi ... Island.htm,
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Cynotilapi ... hewere.htm, http://www.malawi-dream.info/Cynotilapi ... himate.htm
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Cynotilapi ... Island.htm. Not saying any are exactly what you have, but one of the (afra) Zebroides types.
I wouldnt get females & breed it without knowing exactly what he is, as i mentioned it's difficult once that info is lost.
If it were me, I'd keep him for show since he's a nice looking fish! :fish: 
Others will chime in on the ID , but that's just what I'd do since I don't know exact ID.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

My initial impression was also leaning towards the Elongatus group, but doesn't look right for one of the "yellow tail" types. But he does look remarkably like a "Chewere Afra", at least superficially. I'm not sure.

He is a very cool looking male. Where did you find him?


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Live fish direct. But they don't have anymore and are unsure of what they were.


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

I looked at Malawi Dream it looks just like the chewers in my opinion. Your right though I shouldn't breed unless I am sure. He is just so beautiful!


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I think zebroides as well, the face especially doesn't look like an elongatus to me.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

This could be a Cyno zebroides "Red Top Dwarf" (Chimate)


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Or Cyno zebroides "Red Top" (Likoma)


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

You can look at your Order History on live fish direct to see what this fish was sold as.


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

Actually I can't because I bought it on site. And they don't have record of it.


----------



## CichlidConnections13 (Aug 24, 2013)

That would be a red top afra, not sure on the scientific name but that is the street name used on live fish direct


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm thinking Cyno. afra "Dwarf Afra", maybe Cyno. afra "Nkhata Bay"?

http://kentuckycichlids.com/product/dwarf-afra/


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Not a Cyno. afra "Nkhata Bay" , they have yellow in dorsal & the yellow crest on their head .
I keep/breed NKhata-Bays, my avatar pic is a juvy & Kanorin's also.
Looks most like Cynotilapia (afra)zebroides "Chimate" which has been sold as Cyno zebroides "Red Top Dwarf"

The fish here http://kentuckycichlids.com/product/dwarf-afra/ looks like it is a Cyno. (afra) Zebroides Nkhata Bay :thumb: 
Good to see some nearby.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't think it's Nkhata Bay..but a couple of the other mentions look very close. Maybe a (Nkolongwe)?

Here is a pic of one of my Nkhata Bay..mine have a much more purple/pinkish color..not quite as blue.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

They look like they're developing into nice fish. Bottom line is you can call them whatever you want, but without the collection point information from whoever you got them from, it's all speculation. You could call them red-top Cynos and that would be accurate...


----------

